# got boarded and passed inspection



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The USCG did a full board and inspection on me and the boat this afternoon. I had all my documents and all my stuff to pass. The guys were real pros too, and made it as easy as they could. 

The only thing they asked was when I needed something, to tell them where it was so they could get it. I keep my wallet and keys in a drawer of the tackle center and my documents in a bag in the microwave. Both times, I told them where to find things, and they just reached in there and got what I needed and handed it to me. 

We also never stopped, they told me to drive ahead at dead slow and their boat followed mine with both their guys on board of mine. I got a paper copy of the report and was told if I got asked again to show them that piece of paper and it would be super quick in that case. Kinda like a kitchen pass, but for the CG. It was fun having them both on board cruising through the Kemah channel, but the best was getting to blow my horn. I am pretty sure the entire Boardwalk heard that. I know the blowboats in front of me did.  

My thanks to the guys and gals that serve in the Coast Guard. It sure was nice to have them on board during a time when I didn't need them and I hope that day never comes when I do.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great job, as it should be every time.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Been boarded twice coming in offshore nothing but professionals. However they did not do a inspection at least we did not get that form you got.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I appreciate what they do but I don't agree with an un-warranted boarding. Its like getting pulled over for no good reason. I also feel the same about the GWs boarding. I am always cordial but I think it is BS.

Glad to hear you came out fine... A lot of us slack on maintenance.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Coasties are always fun, they do a great job. They were doing some cool 180 turns in the Sabine channel this Saturday. Been a couple of years since they boarded me.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

CG boarded me coming thru mitchells/saluria last year on a weekday, super nice, explained a few questions I had for them after the inspection. As they were leaving the last one off told me where he heard people were tearing the fish up the day before, nothing but kudos from me for what they do.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Bet you felt important with them on board and people watching. Lol. Good job


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Two thumbs up for you and the CG. Glad for you that it went well.... And glad that they are out there.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Just part of the police state we are now living in.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

capt4fish said:


> Just part of the police state we are now living in.


Huh?
Really?
Wow!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Just part of the police state we are now living in.


The are running a special on tin foil at Sam's...you can make a LOT of hats with it.

TH


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I wonder why they wanted to retrieve everything?


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm sure the whiners will love this one. Kudos to the CG and GWs.


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

Lay off the Coast Guard, haters. These men and women go above and beyond and are a after thought when shtf. We should respect them when ever we see them and hope we never need them.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

capt4fish said:


> Just part of the police state we are now living in.


The Coast Guard has been boarding and inspecting boats in U.S. waters since the inception of the Coast Guard.....it's what they do !

Duh !


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

boom! said:


> I wonder why they wanted to retrieve everything?


They asked several times about weapons, so I am sure they didn't want a gun pulled on them. As it turns out, there is a fillet knife in the same drawer as I put my keys and wallet in. After I saw my wallet go floating by at the Marina one day, I have always stowed it ever since. When I saw the knife, I was glad it was in a sheath and glad they were reaching in there and not me.

You guys with all the comments on police states and such better remember who is going to come running when the chit hits the fan out there. Those guys in that orange helo or boat are a welcome sight when push comes to shove. I didn't ask why they stopped me, but given the conversation between the two guys that boarded me, I believe it was training. In all the times I have been checked, they were the first ones to ask me for the required second fire extinguisher. I had it and knew where it was.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Mont said:


> They asked several times about weapons, so I am sure they didn't want a gun pulled on them. As it turns out, there is a fillet knife in the same drawer as I put my keys and wallet in. After I saw my wallet go floating by at the Marina one day, I have always stowed it ever since. When I saw the knife, I was glad it was in a sheath and glad they were reaching in there and not me.


That's what I figured, but the gun is usually in the waistband. :cheers:

Did they check your holding tank permit?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Mont said:


> They asked several times about weapons, so I am sure they didn't want a gun pulled on them. As it turns out, there is a fillet knife in the same drawer as I put my keys and wallet in. After I saw my wallet go floating by at the Marina one day, I have always stowed it ever since. When I saw the knife, I was glad it was in a sheath and glad they were reaching in there and not me.
> 
> You guys with all the comments on police states and such better remember who is going to come running when the chit hits the fan out there. Those guys in that orange helo or boat are a welcome sight when push comes to shove. I didn't ask why they stopped me, but given the conversation between the two guys that boarded me, I believe it was training. In all the times I have been checked, they were the first ones to ask me for the required second fire extinguisher. I had it and knew where it was.


"Second fire extinguisher"????
Please explain.
Boat size? 
Twin engine?

©


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

spurgersalty said:


> "Second fire extinguisher"????
> Please explain.
> Boat size?
> Twin engine?
> ...


http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_br_l2000_0001.pdf

my boat is 28.2'

boom, yes, they checked for my sticker and checked the valve (to see that it was set to the tank and not over board)


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> "Second fire extinguisher"????
> Please explain.
> Boat size?
> Twin engine?
> ...


Don't be a douche. When you break down and are floating in the gulf remember....You were asking douchie questions about the people coming to rescue you.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Mont said:


> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_br_l2000_0001.pdf
> 
> my boat is 28.2'
> 
> boom, yes, they checked for my sticker and checked the valve (to see that it was set to the tank and not over board)


Thank you sir, I have a 10lb ansul. That should do me for my 22 footer



corkysteve said:


> Don't be a douche. When you break down and are floating in the gulf remember....You were asking douchie questions about the people coming to rescue you.


Did you read what you quoted before you responded? Are you drunk already? I've had a few, but, w t f????
Would someone please tell me if I was out of line? I knew 1 was required of me but was thrown a loop with Mont's post.
©


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I noticed on Mont's report that there is a section for a drivers license #. I carry my fishing license, and boat title, but not always my drivers license. Is it a required item on a 19.5 ft boat?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Dick Hanks said:


> I noticed on Mont's report that there is a section for a drivers license #. I carry my fishing license, and boat title, but not always my drivers license. Is it a required item on a 19.5 ft boat?


Corkysteve will be along to answer and inform you of your "doucheiness" for asking.

©


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey Spurger, *** are you talking about? I now where Spurger is and that may give you a pass on the stupidity. lol


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

corkysteve said:


> Don't be a douche. When you break down and are floating in the gulf remember....You were asking douchie questions about the people coming to rescue you.





corkysteve said:


> Hey Spurger, *** are you talking about? I now where Spurger is and that may give you a pass on the stupidity. lol


Please, explain this to me then. Where did I act like a douche?
If you know where Spurger is, feel free to stop by for a lesson in manners and comprehension. I'm always open to "teach" and assist

©


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Why can't we all just get along....


Great job Mont! 

The coast guard is checking for the people who either don't know the laws or just do t abide by them. If they require it, you better have it. Easiest way to find out is read the rules that pertain to you. Don't go by what he said she said, cause they may not know....


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

Spurger,
I took the multiple ??????? as a affront to the thinking of the Coasties. Sorry to bring out the East Texas in you. I spent 6 years in Jasper so I ain't about to come to Spurger for a Big Thicket beat down. My bad. I was just standing up for the folks that get no respect.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

corkysteve said:


> Spurger,
> I took the multiple ??????? as a affront to the thinking of the Coasties. Sorry to bring out the East Texas in you. I spent 6 years in Jasper so I ain't about to come to Spurger for a Big Thicket beat down. My bad. I was just standing up for the folks that get no respect.


I have no beef with the CG man, never have. Most of my friends are LEO including GWs and one "Coastie".
Just asked a question because I failed to read thoroughly. My own fault. Mont helped me out with a link.

©


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Dick Hanks said:


> I noticed on Mont's report that there is a section for a drivers license #. I carry my fishing license, and boat title, but not always my drivers license. Is it a required item on a 19.5 ft boat?


I read the regs. that Mont posted twice. Saw the parts covering fire extinguishers, boat titles, motor registrations, etc., etc., etc. I still didn't see info about required I.D. for the boat driver.

I don't want to be douchey, but I need some help on where to look for this info.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Dick Hanks said:


> I noticed on Mont's report that there is a section for a drivers license #. I carry my fishing license, and boat title, but not always my drivers license. Is it a required item on a 19.5 ft boat?


I am pretty sure he distinctly asked me for my DL. He may have said ID, though. Y'all keep in mind I was driving my boat through the Kemah Channel at 1 PM on Sunday afternoon while all this was happening. Not running over someone with 2 coasties on board was high on my priority list. Anyone remember that check ride you had to take to get a TDL or M for you TDL?

One thing I wasn't asked for was my boat card that TPWD issues along with TX numbers. My boat is documented, and I don't have to display TX numbers, but I do have to register it and carry that card. And pay $70 for it every two years.


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

My bad. We just need to go fishing. It solves all ills.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I was boarded once offshore Snapper fishing approximately 50 miles off shore on anchor. They hailed me on the radio told me they were coming aboard. They launched an Avon off of their big boat and over they came. Searched everything on board and wrote me a ticket, my flares had just expired. They even checked the flame arrestors on the engines. 

Been boarded while fishing at the jetties before and it was a much nicer visit. Got me a yellow paper too to show all was in order.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I been there many times. profiling? white guy with a tan


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Back in the 80's, the Children of The Corn I believe that was their name were camped on the West side of Sam Rayburn over by the Black Forrest. My X was taking a photo class at Lee College and she wanted to get some pics for Mondays class. We put in and run over there for some pics and stopped short because there were GW's all ove the place on the outside watching the activities, like swimming and diving off platforms naked, men, women and kids all having a good time. My wife laid on the deck of my Skeeter bass boat and took a lot of pics of the campsites, and some other items. She said lets go and I started running back across the lake to Harvey Creek boat ramp at 65 milles an hour. The next thing we know, a big boat with lights and siren blairing pulled up beside us and wanted us to pull over. We did and there were approx 6 GW's on their boat with their hands on their guns. In about 2 minutes, two of these guys boarded our boat with guns drawn, and did not say a word and started opening up all my compartments and livewell. Did not ask permission and was getting ready to do somore checking when their radio said they had a bigger problem and to take off. A "BIGGER PROBLEM"than US, what the heck?
Later that pm when we were in Broaddus, we were telling our story at the restrauant and a man said there was a boat allmost like ours that was running drugs over to them. So I guess they thought we were the drug runners and had us dead to rights. That was the first and only time in all my years that I felt like I was being treated unfairly and like a hardneed criminal by GW's.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

baytownboy said:


> Back in the 80's, the Children of The Corn I believe that was their name were camped on the West side of Sam Rayburn over by the Black Forrest. My X was taking a photo class at Lee College and she wanted to get some pics for Mondays class. We put in and run over there for some pics and stopped short because there were GW's all ove the place on the outside watching the activities, like swimming and diving off platforms naked, men, women and kids all having a good time. My wife laid on the deck of my Skeeter bass boat and took a lot of pics of the campsites, and some other items. She said lets go and I started running back across the lake to Harvey Creek boat ramp at 65 milles an hour. The next thing we know, a big boat with lights and siren blairing pulled up beside us and wanted us to pull over. We did and there were approx 6 GW's on their boat with their hands on their guns. In about 2 minutes, two of these guys boarded our boat with guns drawn, and did not say a word and started opening up all my compartments and livewell. Did not ask permission and was getting ready to do somore checking when their radio said they had a bigger problem and to take off. A "BIGGER PROBLEM"than US, what the heck?
> Later that pm when we were in Broaddus, we were telling our story at the restrauant and a man said there was a boat allmost like ours that was running drugs over to them. So I guess they thought we were the drug runners and had us dead to rights. That was the first and only time in all my years that I felt like I was being treated unfairly and like a hardneed criminal by GW's.


 called them Rainbow People.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> called them Rainbow People.


Yep, you are right, I knew it was one or the other!


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Mont said:


> I am pretty sure he distinctly asked me for my DL. He may have said ID, though. Y'all keep in mind I was driving my boat through the Kemah Channel at 1 PM on Sunday afternoon while all this was happening. Not running over someone with 2 coasties on board was high on my priority list. Anyone remember that check ride you had to take to get a TDL or M for you TDL?
> 
> One thing I wasn't asked for was my boat card that TPWD issues along with TX numbers. My boat is documented, and I don't have to display TX numbers, but I do have to register it and carry that card. And pay $70 for it every two years.


When we were boarded, they asked for TDL from all 4 on board. I remember, because, I forgot my wallet in the truck. Luckily I was able to recite my TDL # and I carry the boat registration card in the vessel as Mont does. They had no problem with that, were professional and I was glad to know that all was in order with the boat. They had 2 trainees with them, so it took almost 40 minutes, but WTH. I am glad to know they are there.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job Mont, thanks for sharing?


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

been boarded once at the jetties when me and the wife were fishing. the trainer one after a couple minutes and everything being in order asked what I did for a living. told him I was a 3rd mate on ships, he laughed and told his trainee we're done here write him up. very nice and very professional, funniest part was when he looked at the sew boats next to us and said " huh yesterday when we got on the first boat everybody else took off"

always happy to welcome them aboard and appreciate the fact they are there if ever should need them.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Glad to hear it went smoothly. Last summer I got stopped directly in front of Outriggers last year by the coasties and they were 100 percent professional. Even let me slide on not having a throwable. While we were stopped a 13 inch mullet jumped and landed right in the boat and then we saw a sea turtle right next to the boat. All in all a pretty action packed few minutes.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

A state trooper won't pull you over without probable cause, will they? then why do we let coasties, game wardens do it? Do they operate by a different set of rules?


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

We got boarded once coming into the little jetties in POC. They had several trainees onboard and were showing them the ropes. Our kid was only 6 or so and it freaked him out a little until they explained what was going on. They used a cell phone to verify our credentials instead of a radio. The wife told them we both had our CHL and the guy with the phone looked up and said, "Yeah, I know". We got our inspection papers and he said that if we got stopped anytime in the next 2 years to just show the paper and we would be good. They were very professional and it was actually a pretty neat experience. You can go by and have them do an inspection that's good for 2 years at a time so you won't get boarded (unless they think you're doing something wrong).


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

good job keeping eveything handy. I do the same thing... I got boarded a few weeks ago around Sea Wolf park. They guys couldnt have been nicer.

I also saw you in your boat last week. looks great... the boat yard did wonders.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

**** chaser said:


> I also saw you in your boat last week. looks great... the boat yard did wonders.


thanks! I am so glad I hit the yard early this year and it's paid off by being able to fish a lot more.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

weimtrainer said:


> When we were boarded, they asked for TDL from all 4 on board. I remember, because, I forgot my wallet in the truck. Luckily I was able to recite my TDL # and I carry the boat registration card in the vessel as Mont does. They had no problem with that, were professional and I was glad to know that all was in order with the boat. They had 2 trainees with them, so it took almost 40 minutes, but WTH. I am glad to know they are there.


Thanks for the info. I still would be interested in the actual regulations/requirements for carrying an I. D. I'm hoping that the fishing license will be OK, as you do need a DL to get the fishing license.

Our boat is now 7 years old. I checked the flares a couple of months ago, and they had been expired for quite a while. When I bought new fares, I also picked up a new fire extinguisher, just to be on the safe side.

I'm going to guess that expired flares may be the most common violation. Be sure to check the expiration dates. I saved the old ones to have as back-up to the new ones in case of an emergency. The new ones are clipped to the gun so I don't get them mixed up.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

We fish GLB all the time--sometimes checked 2 times a day by GW guys and gals--always have papers and gear--always pro and we thank them for their hard work keeping us and others safe.....I carry 2 fire extinguishers at all times--don't know the rule for sure but it sure cain't hurt! ...................ps: I went down with 007........20 miles out---would of loved to see them at that time!!! BBBBWWWWWAAAA!


good thread Mont!

swamp--be safe folks


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I question "expired" flares*

A couple of years ago I got the same full meal deal inspection. They noted the flares out of date and just wrote it on the report...no ticket.

I wonder how long those flares really last? I wonder how much input the flare makers and vendors had in the regulations and expiration system?

And at the stores like Academy or West Marine, the "new" ones you buy are often a year or two into their stated lives. You never get the full number of years out of them. Stores should be required to toss out their inventory annually....or sell them at a prorated discount.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

chumy said:


> A state trooper won't pull you over without probable cause, will they? then why do we let coasties, game wardens do it? Do they operate by a different set of rules?


Once you decide what you are going to LET the Coasties do, please let us know how that works out for you. They need to stop boats of all sizes & do safety inspections. This ensures a safer environment for everyone on the water. Sober captains, legal vessels, & responsible conduct is the objective here.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I've experienced the same but offshore from the Freeport jetties a few miles. Good guys and one was in training. My flares were gonna exp in about a year and they reminded me of that. My sled is a 28' and I have (4) extinguishers. I'm just a little anal bout safety and fire.
Good post Mont.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I got boarded on the Toy Run a few years back. I was a little nervous.. I handed the registration card for the 16' jonboat instead of the boat we were on. Didn't notice until I got home and looked at the boarding report.. I was told that the boarding report was a free pass for the next 18 months as long as I wasn't stopped for an observed violation.. guess not so much since it was for the wrong boat..

A


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

When fishing, fishing license and DL is required, or some type of ID. You should always carry some form of ID with you, just in case.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah Sunday, both the Coast Guard and game wardens were out there thick in the CC Channel.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Just my opinion here Mont, but you may want to find a better place of storing stuff besides inside the microwave. Especially important documents.

I had one in my last camper that had turned on by itself in the middle of the night and the thing had been running for who knows how long. The only way to stop it was to open the door or unplug it. The control panel had gone bad and after I got to looking into it there had been a federal recall for some rv microwaves because rv'ers tend to store stuff in theirs because of the limited amount of storage and it had caused several fires.

Needless to say I told the wife don't put anything in there unless your standing there warming something up.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Once you decide what you are going to LET the Coasties do, please let us know how that works out for you. They need to stop boats of all sizes & do safety inspections. This ensures a safer environment for everyone on the water. Sober captains, legal vessels, & responsible conduct is the objective here.


REVENUE is the objective you silly rabbit.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Ducatibilt said:


> Just my opinion here Mont, but you may want to find a better place of storing stuff besides inside the microwave. Especially important documents.
> 
> I had one in my last camper that had turned on by itself in the middle of the night and the thing had been running for who knows how long. The only way to stop it was to open the door or unplug it. The control panel had gone bad and after I got to looking into it there had been a federal recall for some rv microwaves because rv'ers tend to store stuff in theirs because of the limited amount of storage and it had caused several fires.
> 
> Needless to say I told the wife don't put anything in there unless your standing there warming something up.


The boat microwave is 120 VAC and doesn't work if the genset is off. I also keep the power off at the panel to everything not in actual use on the boat. I only run the genset as needed, which isn't much this time of year. Come June, that cold a/c feels downright good, though. The reason I keep things there is that it makes them easy to access from the helm and it's inside, protected and dry in there.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Mont said:


> The boat microwave is 120 VAC and doesn't work if the genset is off. I also keep the power off at the panel to everything not in actual use on the boat. I only run the genset as needed, which isn't much this time of year. Come June, that cold a/c feels downright good, though. The reason I keep things there is that it makes them easy to access from the helm and it's inside, protected and dry in there.


Good deal, I guess I was mainly thinking about it being kept powered up while connected to shore power.


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Great post! Got an Uncle in the CG, and it's great to know that if things go wrong that there are those that will risk their lives to come save yours. Not to mention the policing they do to help make our country safer.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Ducatibilt said:


> Good deal, I guess I was mainly thinking about it being kept powered up while connected to shore power.


On shore power, the only thing powered up is the converter/charger for the batteries. Everything else, if I need it, I turn it on at the panel. My main panel is just inside the cabin and super easy to get to.

On the way back in, the same guys were still on patrol. About 200 yards from where they intercepted me, the kids were racing sailboats. There's lots of different users out on Clear Lake and having the CG standing watch is a good thing in my book. The pic below is just a part of that fleet. They remind me of ducklings following a momma duck around.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

chumy said:


> A state trooper won't pull you over without probable cause, will they? then why do we let coasties, game wardens do it? Do they operate by a different set of rules?


I hear ya and have often wondered myself, it seems nobody gets harassed quite like boaters. In our area we have game wardens, coast guard, DPS boats, CC police boats and customs boats which seems like a bit of overkill to me.


----------



## High Speed Low Drag (May 22, 2012)

I've been boarded three times. The only time I was mad was when I was catching fish like crazy and they motored up and did the usual routine. They did tell me to clean the cobwebs out of my extinguishers though. 

All in all, the CG does a valuable service and if they have to board my vessel every now and then, so be it. They are always polite and professional. My hat's off to them.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Sooo.... Did they find the dope?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

hammerdown said:


> Sooo.... Did they find the dope?


Obviously not. I don't think the man will let you get on 2Cool when in lockup.:rotfl:


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

Did you notice them coming and have time to get ready? Or was it more of a surprise and they came up on you at a high rate of speed and jumped aboard rather quickly? Was the first thing they asked you " is there a weapon on board "? Did you notice a blue flashing light? Did they leave some scuff marks on your hull where their rib made contact? Sorry for all the questions. Just need a few details so I can be more prepared for my next encounter.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Mont said:


> I am pretty sure he distinctly asked me for my DL. He may have said ID, though. Y'all keep in mind I was driving my boat through the Kemah Channel at 1 PM on Sunday afternoon while all this was happening. Not running over someone with 2 coasties on board was high on my priority list. Anyone remember that check ride you had to take to get a TDL or M for you TDL?
> 
> One thing I wasn't asked for was my boat card that TPWD issues along with TX numbers. My boat is documented, and I don't have to display TX numbers, but I do have to register it and carry that card. And pay $70 for it every two years.


So if I am understanding you correctly, if your boat is USCG Documented you do now have to display TX numbers?

I just bought a boat and did all the USCG documentation paperwork.

Where can I find out more on not having to display TX numbers. TPWD website?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

chumy said:


> REVENUE is the objective you silly rabbit.


Chumy - Help Help Mayday Please help me...
911 Operator - What is the nature of your emergency Sir?
Chumy - I'm about 15 miles South of the tip of the South Jetty & I have lost power & am taking on water. Oh my God it is getting dark...
911 Operator - What are your coordinates?
Chumy - Not exactly sure. I lost all my electronics when the motor blew & sparks were flying everywhere. The only thing still running is the bilge pump, but it is not keeping up with the water leaking in from the stern...
911 Operator - Try to stay calm Sir. I am alerting the Coast Guard. What is your name?
Chumy - I'm Chumy...Please hurry my family & dog are onboard.
911 Operator - Please try to stay calm. Make sure everyone has their PFDs securely fastened. 
Chumy - We are going down...For God's sake please hurry...
911 Operator - The Coasties just called back and told me you were that smart arse on 2COOL that says all they do is harass folks minding their own business to generate REVENUE...
Chumy - I was only kidding...I am a tough guy behind my keyboard. I feel so helpless now. Please tell them I was just kidding...
911 Operator - They just had pizza delivered & want to eat before it gets cold before they come save your ungreatful arse. They will be headed out of the ship channel in about 15 minutes. If you are still alive in about 30 minutes fire off a flare. They should be able to see it by then. If your flare gun fails because you ignored keeping up with the expiration date, say a little prayer...
Chumy -


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

capt. david said:


> When fishing, fishing license and DL is required, or some type of ID. You should always carry some form of ID with you, just in case.


Thanks Capt David. I'm thinking the fishing license is an I.D.? Why not? Is a photo required? The fishing license does always stay in the boat, as well as the boat registration card. However, I have never carried a wallet. Causes a rash on my butt. When traveling by other than boat, I keep, my DL, one credit card and cash in my pockets. That's it. Everything else is useless ****. This has worked for me for 50 years - no problems.

When we in stay at a canal house for several months, we take the boat out more than the SUV. Most of the time I only carry cash because I have assumed that is all I needed besides the fishing license. This has also worked for 50 years.

When I get a Texas fishing license, I give them a valid Minnesota drivers license so they can get all of the info they need. In Minnesota, a fishing license is a valid I.D. for driving a boat because the game warden can get everything he needs from it. It doesn't have a picture I.D., but they are OK with that. What I can't seem to find anywhere, and nobody seems to know, what are the actual identification requirements of the CG and Texas Game wardens? If I'm not required by law to have a DL on the boat, why bother. Like Mont's floating wallet, I manage to knock enough stuff over board, I don't want to bring anything that isn't needed.

So, does ANYBODY know what is really LEGALLY REQUIRED (not what they would enjoy seeing) by these agencies? I have tried to look this up in the regs and can't find anything


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Chumy - Help Help Mayday Please help me...
> 911 Operator - What is the nature of your emergency Sir?
> Chumy - I'm about 15 miles South of the tip of the South Jetty & I have lost power & am taking on water. Oh my God it is getting dark...
> 911 Operator - What are your coordinates?
> ...


Laughing...too...hard....to....type....


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Dick Hanks said:


> Thanks Capt David. I'm thinking the fishing license is an I.D.? Why not? Is a photo required? The fishing license does always stay in the boat, as well as the boat registration card. However, I have never carried a wallet. Causes a rash on my butt. When traveling by other than boat, I keep, my DL, one credit card and cash in my pockets. That's it. Everything else is useless ****. This has worked for me for 50 years - no problems.
> 
> When we in stay at a canal house for several months, we take the boat out more than the SUV. Most of the time I only carry cash because I have assumed that is all I needed besides the fishing license. This has also worked for 50 years.
> 
> ...


*From the TPWD website*

*Personal Identification:* While hunting, fishing or trapping, persons 17 years of age or older must carry on their person a driver's license or personal identification certificate issued by the Texas Department of Public Safety. *Non-residents* must carry similar documents issued by the agency in their state or country of residence that is authorized to issue driver's licenses or personal identification certificates.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

*Personal Identification:* While hunting, fishing or trapping, persons 17 years of age or older must carry on their person a driver's license or personal identification certificate issued by the Texas Department of Public Safety. *Non-residents* must carry similar documents issued by the agency in their state or country of residence that is authorized to issue driver's licenses or personal identification certificates.

Thank you weimtrainer ! Looks like I need more stuff in my pockets when fishing!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank you weimtrainer ! Looks like I need more stuff in my pockets when fishing![/QUOTE said:


> I've never been asked for ID other than a fishing/hunting license by a game warden. Out of state may throw up a flag though.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> So if I am understanding you correctly, if your boat is USCG Documented you do now have to display TX numbers?


correct. You have to have the documentation letter on board, and the name and port on the stern. You *can* display TX numbers if you wish. I don't. You *do* have to display the sticker to get past TPWD and other agencies.



> Did you notice them coming and have time to get ready? Or was it more of a surprise and they came up on you at a high rate of speed and jumped aboard rather quickly? Was the first thing they asked you " is there a weapon on board "? Did you notice a blue flashing light? Did they leave some scuff marks on your hull where their rib made contact? Sorry for all the questions. Just need a few details so I can be more prepared for my next encounter.


I was coming into the 5 mph zone of Kemah and they were coming out into Clear Lake.

The weapon question was first or second. I had to move to the port side of the boat to hear them. My diesels are loud and directly under foot. I was told to proceed in clutch forward. My interpretation of that was dead slow in forward gear, both sides.

They turned their blue light on when they changed direction. It's common to see them there with it on when they are just cruising though. They didn't mark or scuff my boat in any manner. There was no missing the fact that they were intercepting me. Upon boarding, they immediately asked to see the bilges to determine that we were not taking on water. There was a bit of confusion over how to access my engines which was resolved rather quickly when I told them I had to step aside to raise the engine hatch.

This is my personal 2 cents, so take it for what it's worth. Being boarded with no weapons on board makes things go a lot smoother. Had I been carrying or had a gun in the cabin, I believe the boarding would have been handled differently. They specifically asked me a number of times in a number of different ways about weapons. That tells me it's a game changer. Your mileage might vary.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

I keep all of my ID's in the glovebox of the boat and have never had a problem. What part of MN you from Dick? My wife's family was all born and raised in Alexandria. Beautiful place in the Summer...Winter...not so much.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

correct. You have to have the documentation letter on board, and the name and port on the stern. You *can* display TX numbers if you wish. I don't. You *do* have to display the sticker to get past TPWD and other agencies. 

Mont...does this depend on the length of the vessel? I thought under 26ft you were required to display registration numbers??


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

weimtrainer said:


> Mont...does this depend on the length of the vessel? I thought under 26ft you were required to display registration numbers??


I don't know. Mine is 28'.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

From the link below:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/boat/owner/titles_and_registration/

Placement of Decal on Documented Vessels:

Validation Decal to be placed on both sides of the bow.
Display of Registration (TX) Number not required if current USCG Documentation remains in effect.
Certificate of Number ID Card must be carried on board the vessel while in use.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

http://www.uscgboating.org/fedreqs/default.html

Here it says that any vessel over "5 net tons" is eligible to be "documented" and thus does not need to display the numbers but must have the vessel name and port as you said and carry the appropriate documentation. USCG estimates any vessel over 25 ft to meet the "net 5 ton requirement".


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

High Speed Low Drag said:


> I've been boarded three times. The only time I was mad was when I was catching fish like crazy and they motored up and did the usual routine. They did tell me to clean the cobwebs out of my extinguishers though.
> 
> All in all, the CG does a valuable service and if they have to board my vessel every now and then, so be it. They are always polite and professional. My hat's off to them.


2X. The discrepancies they found on your boat may save your day on water.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Mont,

You do still have the TX registration stickers on though correct?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I was stoped 18 miles off shore last year. It was a pain but no big deal. Other than the Captain thinking I was running from him (which is a story of its own) and the seamen that boarded my boat didn't have the first clue about fish i.d.,thow they were checking them.

Documented vessel - Yes,you still have to display the registration sticker. No TX numbers tho.

The name of the vessel and port of call has to be visible as well.

On the fire extinguishers, depending on the length of the boat,will depend on what type and how many you will need.
example - My boat is 36ft. I need to have 3 Type 1 or a Type 1 and Type 2.

If you haven't been checked and gone over that list with them,you need to. It'll keep you up to date on the regs and legal. I got stoped in kemah about 3 weeks later,showed them the sheet and they just asked to see life jackets for all and let us head out. A lot smoother than the first go around.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

For $7.49, I am going to pick up a set of these at West the next time I go in. Mine are posted, but I would like a new set posted next to the panel in the cabin just for clarity's sake. If you look on my first post, in the big image, the checklist is on the left side.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Mont said:


> For $7.49, I am going to pick up a set of these at West the next time I go in. Mine are posted, but I would like a new set posted next to the panel in the cabin just for clarity's sake. If you look on my first post, in the big image, the checklist is on the left side.


Those stickers reminded me, even tho I don't have a head on my boat,I still had to have a sticker for it. Once again, it depends on the size of the vessel. And the others had to be visible in the bilge area. They have to be legible to.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

weimtrainer said:


> I keep all of my ID's in the glovebox of the boat and have never had a problem. What part of MN you from Dick? My wife's family was all born and raised in Alexandria. Beautiful place in the Summer...Winter...not so much.


LOL Your last line says it all! I'm in Crosslake, about 70 or so miles ENE of Alex. I'm spending my winters on salt water now and Texas is becoming my favorite. I want to be sure to have whats required on the boat for both the CG , Game wardens, etc. thanks again.

As a side note . We did get stopped by the Florida Fish and Game when the boat was brand new. They stayed off of the port side about 20ft. and asked me to hold up the fire extinguisher, flare gun, whistle, air horn, life vests, and throwable. No paperwork. I must have looked incapable of having too many fish!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Chumy - Help Help Mayday Please help me...
> 911 Operator - What is the nature of your emergency Sir?
> Chumy - I'm about 15 miles South of the tip of the South Jetty & I have lost power & am taking on water. Oh my God it is getting dark...
> 911 Operator - What are your coordinates?
> ...


Karma is a *itch


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

chumy said:


> Karma is a *itch


Agreed...Did it take my little story for you to realize that you shouldn't talk smack about those you might need to save your arse one day?


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Agreed...Did it take my little story for you to realize that you shouldn't talk smack about those you might need to save your arse one day?


No, I really don't depend on them for anything to be honest.
I take a buddy boat offshore to insure i am alive the next day.

If you like to be routinly checked when doing nothing wrong, then that's great. I don't. Water should be no different than land, but it seems it is?

That is the only thing i'm smacking about. I can read the rules and abide by them.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

sea sick said:


> Those stickers reminded me, even tho I don't have a head on my boat,I still had to have a sticker for it. Once again, it depends on the size of the vessel. And the others had to be visible in the bilge area. They have to be legible to.


So even if you do not have a head, you must still display these stickers? Is there a list somewhere of everything that is needed to be displayed for a USCG documented my boat. Mine is being finished documented right now, but this is my first boat that has been documented. Just wanting to make sure I have everything I need and not surprised to be missing things that are needed if/when the CG boards me.

Is there a list of everything required somewhere on the CG website?


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

chumy said:


> No, I really don't depend on them for anything to be honest.
> I take a buddy boat offshore to insure i am alive the next day.
> 
> If you like to be routinly checked when doing nothing wrong, then that's great. I don't. Water should be no different than land, but it seems it is?
> ...


I more agree with Blk Jck but chumy that's a fair logical response and you took his post like a man and didn't get all bent out of shape. :brew2:

I will have to cross the weapons bridge when I get to it, I am always armed.


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

/\ way to bump a really old thread idiot.... sorry!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Always armed as well. Been boarded twice, passed, (recommended we keep life jackets handier, we usually do, but were in the icw) never asked, didn't tell.

Excuse my spelling and grammar, I need to keep one finger on the wheel.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice.


----------

